

Steubenville Rape Guilty Verdict: The Case that Social Media Won - hluska
http://ideas.time.com/2013/03/17/steubenville-rape-guilty-verdict-the-case-that-social-media-won/

======
LeeHunter
CNN coverage of the trial is also getting some scrutiny in social media:
[http://www.change.org/petitions/cnn-apologize-on-air-for-
sym...](http://www.change.org/petitions/cnn-apologize-on-air-for-sympathizing-
with-the-steubenville-
rapists?fb_action_ids=10151514617470219&fb_action_types=change-
org%3Arecruit&fb_ref=__DCjiIqHOIm&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%7B%2210151514617470219%22%3A550988101588843%7D&action_type_map=%7B%2210151514617470219%22%3A%22change-
org%3Arecruit%22%7D&action_ref_map=%7B%2210151514617470219%22%3A%22__DCjiIqHOIm%22%7D)

